
BBC Radio Programme about Terry Davis / TempleOS - rwmj
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000b4r3
======
akling
I have a tremendous amount of respect for Terry Davis and what he was able to
achieve despite his illness putting up more roadblocks than most of us could
even imagine.

RIP Terry

------
Uninen
His last video is really sad.
[https://youtu.be/oH41gGBVpkE](https://youtu.be/oH41gGBVpkE)

